# Is mine the Biggest Flastronic Haul in Specktra?



## rocking chick (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello everybody, this is the 2nd time I went crazy again since Barbie Loves MAC. I visited MAC counters 3 times during these 5 days since the launch of Flastronic & get the following items:

MES - Mercurial x 9pcs, Ether x 3pcs, Lovestone x 4pcs, By Jupiter x 2pcs, Quarry x 2pcs and Tectonic x 2pcs

MSF - Northern Light x 2pcs and Gold Spill x 2pcs

Total: 26pcs

I like buying multiples of the same items which I like. Bad habit I know but it is so hard to resist the temptation. And know what, I still feel like going back for more.. somebody pls help me.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 31, 2007)

9 Mercurials?!?!?!!!????  I don't understand...


----------



## jpohrer (Jul 31, 2007)

I think you do win the prize for biggest Flashtronic haul!  Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, you should certainly be all set.


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 31, 2007)

lol. when u know what u like and what works for ya. buy it up! lol. great pieces, i know ull enjoy them!


----------



## Eemaan (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## claresauntie (Jul 31, 2007)

Ha! You must love Mercurial! 

Don't let anyone hassle ya, though. I own 8 of the same (discontinued) Chanel lipstick.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn.  That is one big haul.  You DO now what you like.  Have fun with your goodies.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, well I'm sure you won't be running out of anything!! lol


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 2, 2007)

9? Wow. 9!!!! Enjoy your goodies!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow thats a lot!


----------



## Danapotter (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## melliquor (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow... I thought i was bad.  I got 6 Mothbrowns from Barbie but that is the most ever I have gotten.  You are so lucky.  I wish i can afford to get 2 of everything but I have no money since my mega haul.


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 4, 2007)

Well, if you need to offload some, holla @ a Specktrette!!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_ 9 Mercurials?!?!?!!!???? I don't understand..._

 
:eek2:


----------



## astronaut (Aug 5, 2007)

That MA must have loooved you lol


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow, great haul.


----------

